# WaKü Komplettsystem?



## Boxzary (27. Februar 2020)

*WaKü Komplettsystem?*

Moin moin zusammen.

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die von euch die schon länger mit WaKüs zutun haben.

Daten:

3700x (Noctua NH15 gekühlt)
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus
2080 Ti Gaming X Trio
32 GB 3200 MHz  DDR4 RAM
Cooler Master Trooper Big Tower 
1x 200mm Noctua Lüfter
5x  140mm Noctua Lüfter


Ich wollte gern CPU und Graka mit einen System zussmmen kühlen. RGB und Co interessiert mich nicht. Geht rein um die Kühlleistung.

Gibt es da Komplettsysteme die man schon kaufen kann? Habe nämlich die Befürchtung wenn ich mir selber eine zusammenstellen wird was fehlen oder nicht passen.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü Komplettsystem?*

Alphacool Eisbaer und Eiswolf, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es für deine Karte eine Eiswolf gibt. Sonst führt nichts an einem custom Loop vorbei.


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü Komplettsystem?*

Was sollte denn schon am Ende fehlen? So viel brauchst du doch nicht wenns dir nicht so sehr um rgb und Optik geht.

Pumpe mit agb , bzw als Kombination. Radiatoren , Schlauch 16/10ner ist immer gut, dazu passende 16/10ner fittings passend für Schlauch natürlich. Gibt ja auch welche für Tubes.
Zu den radiatoren passende Lüfter , also 12er bzw 14er je nachdem was für radiatoren du gewählt hast. Dazu dann einen kühler für deinen Prozessor , noch einen weiteren passend für deine Grafikkarte und dann war es das auch schon im groben.
Schau vorher wo welcher Radiator verbaut werden soll,  wo die Anschlüsse sitzen , dann kannst du dir etwa vorstellen ob du irgendwo nen Winkel benötigst. 
Ansonsten schau wegen Lüftersteuerung , soll sie über das Board/ BIOS laufen oder über eine Steuerung. Wenn Board,  Hast du genug Lüfter Anschlüsse auf dem Board , brauchst du Y Kabel ? 
Der Rest wäre dann alles nur noch Spielerei , Sensoren,  Beleuchtung usw..
Ich finde es besser wenn man alles selbst zusammen stellt. So kann man sich selbst einen Cpu kühler aussuchen , einen AGB nach Geschmack wählen.
Im Set hat man dann oft nur wenig Möglichkeiten selbst etwas auszuwählen. 
Abgesehen davon wird bei jedem wakü Set ja genau aufgelistet was enthalten ist. Zur Not könntest du ja auch einfach alles nachkaufen nur von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Boxzary (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü Komplettsystem?*

Danke erstmal.

Könnt ihr eine Seite empfehlen die sehr gut ist für das zusammen stellen einer Custom-WaKü?


----------



## _Berge_ (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü Komplettsystem?*

Du kannst auch hier in der Kaufberatung nach einer wakü konfig fragen, dann kannst auch ziemlich sichergehen das nichts fehlt.

An sich kenne ich keine Seite welche eine Art Konfigurator oder ähnliches hat, ausser Ekwb, aber dort kriegste nur deren Zeug.

Persönlich kaufe ich gerne bei ezmodding oder alternate wenn's schnell gehen soll


----------



## KaterTom (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü Komplettsystem?*

Die MSI Gaming X Trio hat kein Standard PCB! Für die wirst du keinen WaKü Block bekommen.


----------



## _Berge_ (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü Komplettsystem?*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Die MSI Gaming X Trio hat kein Standard PCB! Für die wirst du keinen WaKü Block bekommen.




Doch gibt es -> Bykski MSI RTX 2080 TI Gaming X Trio Wasserkühler | EZmodding.com

Kann Bykski empfehlen, nicht zu teuer, gut verarbeitet und sitzen super bei meinen beiden VII´s

Beim bestellen drauf achten ob man 5V oder 12V LED benötigt


----------



## KaterTom (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: WaKü Komplettsystem?*

Tatsächlich! Ich dachte, sowas gibt es nur für Karten mit Standard PCB.


----------

